# new and ignorant with IBS-C



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi allim new to this site and i was hoping for some advice. Im 23 and I was diagnosed with IBS-C 3 months ago but without a physical examination/colonoscopy. My GP says she would only get me in for tests if my symptoms got worse (they have







) she put me on Mebeverine antispasmodics which dont work all of the time and my diet is pretty poor. Anyway, enough about my problems!!







I had a look in a bookshop the other day and found a book on IBS and found my symptoms under the term "primary foregut motility disorder". Does anyone know anything about this? I understand the basics but there wasnt much in the book about this kind of IBS since it seems to be the least-suffered from (or so the book led me to believe) i was wondering if anyone suffered from this type of IBS and what do they do to help? I also suffer from panic attacks and anxiety but i dont want to take any more meds. I use Bach Rescue Remedy which helps short term and various aromatherapy products but does anyone know of any more long term answers for combating this? Will yoga/deep breathing excersises help?Im sorry to barge everyone with all my questions but my doctor hasnt been that helpful with advice. Grr!Thank you


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi new kid,Welcome to the wide world of IBS!







My doctor gave me antispasmatics and they worked for a while, but they made me have really bad C. So I'm on Zelnorm now and that is working pretty well, you might try that. I would suggest you reexamine your diet. I used to think just meds would help, no dice.







Only in a perfect world.About panic attacks: Try couneling of some sort. Get a good therapist who can help you with your problems. Exercise too. Any aerobic exercise is a great way to blow off steam. Then meditate or do yoga or something calming. I use yoga to calm down at the end of the day, but lots of people do it in the morning too. My sister and I joke that "you're just not posh unless you have a good gym and a great therapist." Its the only way to live life. lol


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply







Ill ask my doc about Zelnorm when i see her in 2 weeks.. i must admit, i was hoping the meds would let me eat normally







but i guess its not that simple!! I find eating out a real problem too and i end up eating salads while everyone else tucks into burgers. I used to love bagels and cheese as well...







About therapy, how long did; or do you have to go for? do you think anxiety can be *cured* or does it go hand-in-hand with the IBS ? Im at college and i worry i will take an attack during an exam (i did once before). I guess i just really have to learn to relax.Thanks for the advice, its well appreciated!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

The meds do help you to eat normal more often, but diet helps more!Maybe your food choices are a problem. I can't eat salads very often, and if I do eat them, not on an empty stomach. I usually go for something safe like bread or crackers... My doctor told me to think of IBS as an open wound in my stomach. Before you eat something, think about putting it with an open wound. Yucky, but effective.I'm in college too, and I know eating out is really common, especially at fast food restaurants. Subway is usually a safe bet, or maybe a deli with soups and salads instead of burgers. Try a bagel with honey or jam on it!How long does therapy take... the age long question. No one really knows, but I saw my therapist for a couple months before I was significantly better, but its all relative. I freak out over tests too. I just have to calm myself down, deep breathe and do it. You can control your anxiety.


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hiunfortunately bread seems to be the thing i cant eat, no matter when i take the meds. i swell like a balloon and feel ill for ages. i used to love bagels and smoked salmon. god, im jealous now!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there! Nice to meet you, well. YOu know. Sorry, you have to be here. But nice to meet yuo anyway.Two things that are very useful when you have just been diagnosed are www.eatingforibs.com and www.firstyearibs.com the two best books. Eating for IBS is a cookbook, but also explains a lot about the food you can/can't eat. Food you can and can't eat is different for everyone.Send me a private message if you need to talk.Nikki


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

hey !! I have IBS C/D and can't eat bread either so I know how you feel...I love all bread products and it's soooo annoying grrr. Sometimes I have a bit anyway but it's not really worth it is it!!!.


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hiya!Thanks for the links Nikki, ill check them out. I bought a book yesterday called IBS (how original







) by a Dr Sara Brewer and its got some helpful things in it about diets and using alternative therapies alongside them.I admit, i was out for a meal yesteday to a nice Spanish tapas bar and i ended up eating ALOT of bread and olive oil, and did i suffer after!! It seemed worth it at the time but not at 4am this morning with my head down the sink







it is a relief to think that im not the only one with problems and i think this website and forum are great (i dont know anyone with IBS to compare symptoms with







)


----------

